

The sorry state of Visual Studio syntax highlighting (2012) - ulam2
http://lolengine.net/blog/2012/11/27/visual-studio-syntax-highlighting

======
rwallace
What the hell makes you think your dislike of the Visual Studio syntax
highlighting system makes it okay to be so bloody rude? Would you be happy if
everybody who disliked your work said "fuck you, ulam2"?

I'm not saying that sort of language is never appropriate - it's a fair
response to patent lawsuits, for example. But let's keep feedback on user
interface issues a bit more civilized.

~~~
koobarbara
Because it helps fishing views, obviously

------
chucknelson
I know, pointless comment, but some syntax highlighting issues hardly seem
worth a "fuck you". Article title would be much better without that.

------
wila
Post is from 2012, but still it is weird to be so inflammatory about the
inabilities of customizing a specific part of syntax highlighting.

Unless you have actually written syntax highlighting code parsers yourself
better as what is in Visual Studio I am of the opinion you do not have any
rights to be that rude.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I've written more than a few syntax highlighters (as well as semantic
highlighters and entire IDEs based on incremental parsing and type checking).
This is one of those features where eclipse is quite ahead of visual studio,
but its quite a minor feature it makes sense that isn't a high priority.

~~~
wila
You're the author of the post? Can't seem to see who author "Sam" is at that
blog, but I did notice that not only did the author write the complaint, but
also wrote code to address his issues in a later post.

[http://lolengine.net/blog/2012/12/01/announce-
vslol-1.0.0.5-...](http://lolengine.net/blog/2012/12/01/announce-
vslol-1.0.0.5-release)

FWIW, I've worked on syntax highlighters myself and IDEs as well which is what
prompted my reaction. The particular problem didn't seem to be a big enough
problem for me to warrant the post. But hey.. what do I know, I'm not Sam, at
least kudos to him that he actually did something about the issue he had
besides writing the inflammatory post.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Not the author of the post but have been frustrated by this before.

------
sidcool
So one person does not like syntax highlighting of Microsoft and he/she uses
expletives. Bugger you, sir, for writing this article.

~~~
gus_massa
The article discusses a few workarounds. I didn't like the tone, but it's
interesting, not only a long rant.

------
merrua
I keep forgetting that is a worse swear word in american english. 2 years
later though the situation has not improved.

------
mseepgood
why do you need colors at all?

